# Should I buy Zebra H30 or wait for AA version?



## mega_lumens (Jun 1, 2008)

I will be needing a good headlamp soon. I like the H30 very much but I was curious how the AA version will perform. If the new AA version of H30 will have as equal time and output, I will hold off. Th reason is that AAs are much easier to find, but if someone knows that AA version won't be able to produce the time and output similar to H30, then I will buy the H30. Since the H50 has been pumping out good lots of lumens and time on AA, I think that Zebra Lights will be able to produce same results for H30 in AA???


----------



## husky20 (Jun 1, 2008)

Im waiting for the fenix headlamp but i think i like the H30 to it seems very nice indeed.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 1, 2008)

If you will be using it often why not go with the H30, a couple R-CR123's and a dual charger?


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 1, 2008)

I couldn't wait out for that long, so I got the H30.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jun 1, 2008)

Buy what best suits your needs *right now.* If you get lucky and they do produce your dream light you may always buy it and sell the old one -- as long as it's has quality and is useful.

I've been _'too clever by half'_ at least a few times waiting on lights that never materialized for one reason or another when I'd have been much better off just buying -- life is just too short.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 1, 2008)

I recommend you get the H30. Later if you want the AA version, you can sell it for just a few bucks less than what you got it for.


----------



## RonM (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd say it depends on how much you want to standardize on AA batteries. 

As for me, I'll wait. Trying to keep as many of my lights on AA as possible.


----------



## __philippe (Jun 2, 2008)

How about the H50-Q5 AA version ?
(Zebralight's site is sold out, FenixStore has some in stock.)

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## kitelights (Jun 2, 2008)

mega_lumens said:


> I will be needing a good headlamp soon. I like the H30 very much but I was curious how the AA version will perform. If the new AA version of H30 will have as equal time and output, I will hold off. Th reason is that AAs are much easier to find, but if someone knows that AA version won't be able to produce the time and output similar to H30, then I will buy the H30. Since the H50 has been pumping out good lots of lumens and time on AA, I think that Zebra Lights will be able to produce same results for H30 in AA???


I had the same decision to make as you. I opted for the H30 because I needed it now and I'm so impressed that I'm sure that I'll be making other purchases as new models become available. 

I chose the H30 over the current AA model because of the 80° beam and I wanted a switch. Had the choice been between the H30 and the H501 (the same light in AA), I would have chosen the AA because of the cell choice. I'm glad that I was 'forced' to get the H30 because of its size. I'm using rechargeables and some primaries because I've only got one R123, but I've just ordered more from AW, so I'll be using rechargeables exclusively.

I haven't done run time tests yet. Unfortunately most of my use is on high. My aging eyes need much more light than they used to. One thing I've noticed is that it produces such a useful, non interfering, non traditional beam, that you sometimes forget that you're using a light. It's also the most comfortable headlight that I've used.

Not knowing how long it'll be before the H501 is available, I'd advise you to get the H30 - I can't imagine someone being disappointed with this light.


----------



## RonM (Jun 3, 2008)

Because of a pressing need, daughter going to Zambia, I ordered the H50. Awesome light in many ways, but the beamwidth is just way too wide! So, either wait for the H501 or deal with multiple battery types and get the H30. Then again, that's just 2 cents.


----------



## copperfox (Jun 3, 2008)

When _will _the new AA zebralight be out (or is there a thread about it I should be aware of)?


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 3, 2008)

I love the H50 AA I have now. I especially like the wide flood that illuminates everything my eyes can see. 

But I am also one who tries to standardize my gear to AA rechargeables if at all possible.


----------



## AdamW (Jun 4, 2008)

copperfox said:


> When _will _the new AA zebralight be out (or is there a thread about it I should be aware of)?



That is what I am waiting for.

I really want the H501!


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 4, 2008)

AdamW said:


> That is what I am waiting for.
> 
> I really want the H501!


Me 3!


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 4, 2008)

> standardize my gear to AA rechargeables if at all possible.


From an overall performance stand point, which is better. H50-Q5 ZebraLight loaded with AA Eneloop or a H30-Q5 with an AW R-CR123?


----------



## kitelights (Jun 4, 2008)

I suspect some of the answer depends on which setting you'll be using. One of the EE gurus will have to do the math. My guess is that the AA will run longer, but the R-123 will have more output.


----------



## jezzyp (Jun 4, 2008)

Lite_me said:


> Me 3!



+4


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 7, 2008)

kitelights said:


> I suspect some of the answer depends on which setting you'll be using. One of the EE gurus will have to do the math. My guess is that the AA will run longer, but the R-123 will have more output.


I just ran a search for the H30 runtimes and there currently aren't any that I could find. I did find this thread on selfbuilt's excellent review of the H5-Q5 and he indicates that it will run 2hrs+ with rechargeable NiMh batteries (Sweet!).



jezzyp said:


> +4


+5! I have both the H50 and H30 but now I want to check out the H501 and the 18650 version just to see which of the models I like the most. I haven't decided between the H50 and H30 as yet since I only just received the H30 today. Time will tell...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 7, 2008)

I actually like the H30 form factor even better than the H50. I didn't think that I would but now that I've owned both for a while I like the stubby little light. It's one of my most often used lights now.


----------



## sclemin1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm really liking the H30 but it's a 1st headlight for me.
I use it to work in dimly lit data center computer cabinets.
The medium setting works for me just right in that environment.
I stock up on primary 123's from the Fenix store, don't know why those batteries are so expensive at local stores.

I would have purchased a AA version if it had a push button but I have no regrets with the H30, very happy with it.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 7, 2008)

i really need a decent headlamp. h501 or the fenix. which ever comes out first will get my cash. :wave:


----------



## rantanplan (Jun 9, 2008)

Difficult question which I´d asked myself too. I have a H50 for six months and bought a H30 three weeks ago. Comparing these two, the only benefit of the H50 is the use of AA cells. But only if you plan to use it on trips where AA cells are the common energy source. In everyday use at home, the H30 is clearly better ... beam more useful, one-handed operation, easier/faster handling of R123As. 

I´m about to sell the H50 Q5 ... and therefore I can wait for things to happen. Which means, that I´ll probably will follow the CPF attitude "buy both" , when a "H30 with AA" is on the market.


----------



## tusenkonstnar (Jun 9, 2008)

Is there any confirmation anywhere that there WILL be a H30 in AA version?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I was told directly by zebralight that there will be.
If you feel that counts.


----------



## tusenkonstnar (Jun 9, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Well I was told directly by zebralight that there will be.
> If you feel that counts.



I do because what I'm after is not 100% proof, just wanted to know how reliable the info was on the scale between "whish" and "knows"


----------



## AdamW (Jun 9, 2008)

tusenkonstnar said:


> Is there any confirmation anywhere that there WILL be a H30 in AA version?



I did a search and found this, posted by ZebraLight (CPF nickname for the manufacturer):

"Headlamp with reflectors are planned for June/July release. The first one will be an AA powered H51. We will have several flashlights and an AA powered H501 before that. The H501 is AA powered headlamp with an H30 form factor."

Here is the thread. Go to page 6, post #168: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179644&page=6


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 11, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> I just ran a search for the H30 runtimes and there currently aren't any that I could find. I did find this thread on selfbuilt's excellent review of the H5-Q5 and he indicates that it will run 2hrs+ with rechargeable NiMh batteries (Sweet!)...I haven't decided between the H50 and H30 as yet since I only just received the H30 today. Time will tell...


Ok, I've had several days now to check out the H30 and here is my $0.02:

*Runtime:*
- AW 3.7v 750mAh RCR123, fresh off charger @4.21v: 1hr., 57min on High. This is pretty consistent as I put in a second battery that I had and it was just shy of 2 hours on high. May have more runtime with primaries... 
- H50 runs 2hrs, 21min. but has fewer lumens

*Output:*
- The H30 puts out more lumens than the H50 (80 vs 66 according to Fenix-Store)

*Size / Weight:*
- Weighs next to nothing and the headband is pretty much identical to the H50
- Rubber holder for H30 seemed a little more snug that H50 but that could be due to the fact I have had the H50 for quite some time

*Clickie vs. Twisty*
- Straightforward to use, however, there when you turn on light, it always starts on Low, then you have to click-hold for about 2 sec to go to Med, then same to High
- IMHO, the one most disappointing aspect of the H30 is the following: if you are in Med and want to go to High, you need to cycle through to Low, then Med, then High - 2 sec may not seem like much but it is annoying when you switch modes and have to cycle through the other two
- On the H50: when switching from Med to High, one twist off-then on will give you High

*My conclusions: 
*- Although the H30 is about half an inch shorty, the diameter is a bit bigger compared to H50. In practical terms, there is no real difference in terms of weight and size.
- H30 has more output which is noticeable but, when working within arms length, it is not really a factor. The slightly narrower angle on the H30 is quite noticeable compared to the H50 but it's only peripheral vision so, again it's not that significant in actual use.
- Neither light has a memory mode which I think is a real weakness.
- I never thought I would say this as I am fundamentally a Clickie fan... but right now, the deal-breaker on the H30 for me is that you have to cycle to Low, then Med, then High whenever you change modes.

I really wanted to like the H30 but, so far, I have to give the edge to the H50. Still, having said that, if I did not have the H50 and just purchased the H30, I would still say that, given the light weight, tiny size, output, runtimes and the fact that it can run on RCR123's as well as primaries, you have a real winner here. It's still a great execution of a different type of light that is easy to use and very useful.

My next tests will be outdoors, either camping or trailhead setup for my night-time mtn bike rides...


----------



## Burgess (Jun 11, 2008)

Gee, ZebraLight is gonna' offer Flashlights, also ?


I'll be patiently watching and waiting. :thumbsup:



_


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 11, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> ...
> I really wanted to like the H30 but, so far, I have to give the edge to the H50. Still, having said that, if I did not have the H50 and just purchased the H30, I would still say that, given the light weight, tiny size, output, runtimes and the fact that it can run on RCR123's as well as primaries, you have a real winner here. It's still a great execution of a different type of light that is easy to use and very useful.
> 
> My next tests will be outdoors, either camping or trailhead setup for my night-time mtn bike rides...


Thanks a lot for the review. Very helpful. :twothumbs


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 11, 2008)

> *Clickie vs. Twisty*
> - Straightforward to use, however, there when you turn on light, it always starts on Low, then you have to click-hold for about 2 sec to go to Med, then same to High
> - IMHO, the one most disappointing aspect of the H30 is the following: if you are in Med and want to go to High, you need to cycle through to Low, then Med, then High - 2 sec may not seem like much but it is annoying when you switch modes and have to cycle through the other two
> - On the H50: when switching from Med to High, one twist off-then on will give you High


 _Apples to oranges, yes. But which one IYHO is easier to manipulate? Lets say your are working under the hood of a car dead winter with cold hands._

_Also is the 14 lumen difference in output readily perceivable?_


----------



## copperfox (Jun 11, 2008)

Lack of memory mode is a bummer. :ironic: 

I'm going to be purchasing a headlamp in late July (my first), so obviously ZL is a crossed my mind. I only hope they have an AA-powered headlamp with a push button and memory mode by then. That would be ideal...


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 11, 2008)

pobox1475 said:


> _Apples to oranges, yes. But which one IYHO is easier to manipulate? Lets say your are working under the hood of a car dead winter with cold hands._


For the scenario you indicated, it would be easier with the H30 clickie since it requires only one hand vs. two hands to turn on the H50 twisty... I think that may go without saying since it would be difficult to turn on the twisty with one hand. I play guitar but I still can't turn on my H50 with one hand! 

But, I think it really comes down to personal preference - and I may just be very critical in my assessment - since both UI's are really easy to use. You may not find it that annoying to have to cycle through low before reaching your desired light level. 



pobox1475 said:


> _Also is the 14 lumen difference in output readily perceivable?_


Yes, it is perceivable if you compare them one after the other but, as indicated, it really isn't dramatic and doesn't have any impact in actual usage as I used both when doing arms-length tasks and it didn't make much of a difference. 

The other more noticeable difference is the sidespill which I, and others, had previously mentioned: as you know, it's obviously greater on the H50 than H30 and I will be testing this out to see how it works when camping and setting up for mtn-bike rides. Honestly though, again, I don't foresee that having any impact either in my own real-world use as I see this as a tasklight ie. distances less than 8 ft. but YMMV.

Please take my comments with a grain of salt: my conclusions are drawn from my own critical comparisons of the two lights based on my own personal experience and specific uses. 

Aside from the lack of memory (applies to both H50 and H30) and the need to cycle through low before going to any level, at the end of the day, I think you'll be perfectly happy with the H30. Its small size, clickie switch, extremely light weight, good output and excellent runtimes along with running on RCR123's combines into a great, little package. 

I may choose to carry around the H50 more often for camping and other nighttime outdoor trips but, hey, I did buy them both...


----------



## skyva (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the h30, and it works really well. I was concerned before I biught it as it had a narrower beam than the H50, but in reality for wandering around a paddock at night, it covers the majority of my peripheral vision and extra width would be wasted light for me.
Given the extra power, I do not use it on full. I like a bit of light, and running it on energizer lithuims($10 in OZ) it lasts for ages and I only use meduim to wander around. my girlfriend uses it on low and she says that is sufficient.
Given the power in cr123's, availabilty of rechargeables and the light weight, i would not wait for the AA version if I already had cr123's in other torches. 
Also, the lack of memory wasn't too annoying for me. You know that it starts low, and I rarely use high, so it only takes 2 seconds to get what you want, and I bought a headtorch so I could have hands free, not use both to switch the light on.


----------

